# Eheim pro2 o-ring replacement



## nduli (7 Jan 2013)

Had to replace the o-ring on my eheim 2128 this weekend. It's not been 100% successful as its still leaking a little but much less than it was at the weekend.

for those that experience leaking from the head unit for all pro2 models (Eheim 2026, 2028, 2126 and 2128) then you can buy a new o-ring from these guys

AtomicRice.com - Eheim PRO II Filter, Primer Replacement (arrived within a week or so)

install guide 

http://www.atomicrice.com/atomic-o-ring-installation.pdf


install guide in pics.....

Replacing the Priming O-Ring on Eheim Pro II Series Filters | 

the biggest issue by far is stopping the ring from pinching when you have pushed back into the body. It's a pig of a job and clearly I haven't quite got it right but it's a lot better than it was.....hopefully helpful to someone. (Ps invalidates your warranty by the way)


----------



## NatureBoy (8 Jan 2013)

...Hi nduli

I've had that problem myself and been down the route of dismantling the primer.

I've followed that plan myself, but regarding the pinching the instructions are wrong....

I was told by the UK distributor that you should also turn the head upside (impeller side up) and "unclip" the part that leads to the impeller housing- you'll find two clips fastening it in place. This also serves to prevent the primer from sliding out, but when you want to replace / service the primer o-ring you are able to cleanly and fully slide the primer unit out and fully reveal the o-ring. The benefit of this method is that you can be 100% there is no kinking as you simply slide the primer unit back into place, flip the head upside down and fasten back that funnel part, and this means that the oring is now securely in place without any fiddling / faffing about. I've not had a leak since, 100% solution and peace of mind.

Incidentally to prime these days I fill the unit with water, put the head back on and then pour more water down the inlet and outlet spouts until its full to the brim. This means I never have to worry about oring displacement when priming. 

a nice filter, very quite, but many painful hours figuring out its quirks!


----------



## nduli (8 Jan 2013)

Nature boy, you are an absolute genius. I have had a quick look at my spare eheim 2 tonight and can see exactly you are saying and it seems to work. I'll rebuild my running eheim at the weekend and if I can and have the time (busy weekend) I'll take piccies that support your description. Thank you so much for your help, this is why I love this forum.


----------



## nduli (13 Jan 2013)

Bad plan on rebuilding the running eheim. Can't get it to stop leaking.......grrrr.


----------



## NatureBoy (18 Jan 2013)

dahh, think I jinxed myself with the 100% leak free advice above! should have known, I've lost faith in these eheims...an hour ago I heard a sound like my co2 had come on, (air mixing with water) and thought I'd check there wasn't some fault with solenoid to discover a small puddle of water quickly forming at bottom of eheim 2078!

so glad I heard the odd noise (was caused by air pushed into the co2 reactor through the leaking filter!) and found it before trundling to bed. The last thing you want is a filter that may dump 270l of water onto your floor. sucks big time.

Wonder whether siliconing up the whole floored priming mechanisim once and for flipping all, or getting a better filter, if so recommendations please!


----------



## nduli (19 Jan 2013)

Ahhh balls. Sorry to hear it failed. I have seen ones where people have siliconed up the head. But you are probsbly where I am in frustration and in a get me a new one space. 
There are good prices around on the new eheim if you search, I understand that eheim fixed the prob in later versions of your model so you can buy new and get the warranty or chance your arm on an eBay bargin. Else join me and others on here in the cheap and cheerful club. Ie jbl profi or all pondsolutions 1400 or 2000. U can get 3 of the 1400's for an eheim. 

Hope you get it siliconed up enough to make and informed and not rushed decision


----------



## NatureBoy (19 Jan 2013)

cheap n cheerful all the way with me, thanks for the suggestions will check them out!

For the time being I'm tentatively monitoring the filter, it's sat there behaving itself acting all innocent like it was my fault all along...was it something I did or said maybe, way too fickle!


----------



## sciencefiction (4 Mar 2013)

I fixed my leaking Eheim pro by replacing the hose adaptor which apparently has a design fault. Mine was leaking just from between the basket and the head at the side of the hose adaptor. It took me a while to figure out where it was leaking from though because it was a lot.


----------

